# Car Insurance for American living in Ireland



## Bedlam (30 Mar 2007)

Hi

Any help appreciated on the above. Background is she holds a full American Lic and is aged 36. She is being told by Insurance Companies that she must have an Irish Lic before they will quote (she has 2 years driving experience in Ireland using rentals).

Quinn direct have quoted her Partner €860.00 with open driving but he cannot get confirmation from them that open driving covers someone who does not hold an Irish Lic

Thanks


Bedlam


----------



## efm (30 Mar 2007)

An American driving licence does not qualify you for a full Irish driving licence. 

She could get a Provisional irish drivers licence and get insured under that


----------



## Bedlam (30 Mar 2007)

Efm

I am aware of that. The point I was making is that they will not quote because she has no Irish Lic. Given that she has done US driving test and passed the holding of a Provisional Lic shouldn't of itself make much difference (imho) to an Insurance Companies assesment of the risk.

Bedlam


----------



## asdfg (30 Mar 2007)

I don't think its the insurance companies assessment of the risk but the rules see here. 

You could contact the AA and see what their view on the matter is


----------

